
Osfoora for Mac: A Comprehensive Review - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2012/2/18/osfoora-for-mac-a-comprehensive-review.html
======
burke
The name "Osfoora" initially struck me as an encoding of "Twitter" with a
substitution cipher ("o"s in the same places as "t"s, and the same length),
but apparently it's Arabic for "Little bird".

